# water/methanol injection



## DCS MN (Jan 21, 2009)

Has anybody installed one of these systems on their 7.3's?
Can it be used in conjunction with a programmer?
What are the pros and cons?
How expensive is it to run?
Horse power gains are impressive for $450.
Thanks


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have ran it on 7.3's and many other diesels. It works well for cooling EGT's (when using straight water) and gives a deacent power increase when running a mix. The cheepest way to go is just run plain windshield washer fluid. The power numbers they give are a lil crazy but on top of a good tuner you could expect 20-30hp. If you ran a 50-50 mix of water/meth you might pickup 40hp but I would stick with washer fluid.
robert


----------



## DCS MN (Jan 21, 2009)

rob_cook2001;858549 said:


> I have ran it on 7.3's and many other diesels. It works well for cooling EGT's (when using straight water) and gives a deacent power increase when running a mix. The cheepest way to go is just run plain windshield washer fluid. The power numbers they give are a lil crazy but on top of a good tuner you could expect 20-30hp. If you ran a 50-50 mix of water/meth you might pickup 40hp but I would stick with washer fluid.
> robert


How does it effect the integrity of the motor? Does it shorten the life of the motor?
They are claiming 50-100hp, is this realistic?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Back in the day we ran it on a 350 with an Offy turbo in a GMC sprint, major improvment particularly on pump premium.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

DCS MN;858591 said:


> How does it effect the integrity of the motor? Does it shorten the life of the motor?
> They are claiming 50-100hp, is this realistic?


IF you are running straight water your not hurting anything at all. Running washer fluid is not to bad. It's when your running a hot chip or programer and run a 50/50 mix that you start hurting stuff.

50-100hp is pretty high, I have seen trucks pick up a honest 60-70hp on the dyno but not just a stock truck with a tune, like I said earlier you should be around 20-30hp with safe egt's. Now this is RWHP so at the crank you might be picking up 40 or even 50hp.
What are you running for tuning on the truck?
Robert


----------



## DCS MN (Jan 21, 2009)

rob_cook2001;858653 said:


> IF you are running straight water your not hurting anything at all. Running washer fluid is not to bad. It's when your running a hot chip or programer and run a 50/50 mix that you start hurting stuff.
> 
> 50-100hp is pretty high, I have seen trucks pick up a honest 60-70hp on the dyno but not just a stock truck with a tune, like I said earlier you should be around 20-30hp with safe egt's. Now this is RWHP so at the crank you might be picking up 40 or even 50hp.
> What are you running for tuning on the truck?
> Robert


Right now I have a 02 7.3 with 92000 miles on it. It has 4" exhaust, intake, 6.0 intercooler, and a superchip programmer but I am looking at a DP tuner chip.
The tranny has been built and a triple clutch torque converter added.
I like safe horse power, I like the milage and would not mind adding more especialy with horsepower.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

DCS MN;858664 said:


> Right now I have a 02 7.3 with 92000 miles on it. It has 4" exhaust, intake, 6.0 intercooler, and a superchip programmer but I am looking at a DP tuner chip.
> The tranny has been built and a triple clutch torque converter added.
> I like safe horse power, I like the milage and would not mind adding more especialy with horsepower.


I would definitely go with either a DP tuner or a SCT from Eric at innovative. Both are leaps and bounds above a Superchip. I would do that before the water meth. As far as helping for fuel milage the water meth is only going to help when towing. If power is what you after the water meth is a cheep way to go. 
Robert


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

i agree with rob. throw that super chips crap out a get a custom tune. for the 7.3 either TW (Tony Wildman) or talk to Jody at DP and get a custom tune for ur truck. the custom tunes will also be able to control the TC lockup and shift points/firmness. as far as water meth injection my buddy runs it on the his race tune at the track to keep egts in check. in my opinion i wouldnt run it very often because there is some debate on how good it is for the motor. But i think its greatest benifits are the ability to keep egts down which will allow for a hotter tune. What are you looking to use the water/meth for towing? the track? Also do you have stock injectors and turbo? I really dont see any benifit to running water/meth on stock injectors.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

another great way to keep egts down and get some serious power is a shot of nitrouswesport


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Water meth with help with stock injectors the meth acts just like more fuel. I have ran Nitrous alot on my race trucks and some on the street but don't think i would run it pulling a trailer lol. But it does lower egt's, My last race truck would hit 2100-2200 at the strip running fuel only, with the spray it would drop down to 1750-1850. I don't think gigglegas is what he is looking for though lol.
O and I almost forgot about Tony, he writes some great tunes.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I ran alot of nitrous through this poor truck lol
Miss that thing every day


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

thats a nice dually i bet it pulled like a beast. what class u run it in


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I ran in street class with a aurora 5k but here in Colorado you can run nitrous in super street so I usually ran fuel only in street, then slapped the bottle in and pulled in superstreet. It spent a lot of time at the dragstrip though, made over 300 passes the last year I had it.
Just hope my new race/pulling truck puts as many smiles on my face when it's done xysport
robert


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Rob, did that 03-04 dually still have the 6.0 in it or was it a Fummins?


----------



## Banger (Sep 12, 2008)

I run stage 2 from snow performance on my 2000 PSD. Mine is set to spray at a pre determined RPM. I also run the safe injection as well along side. You cant just plug and play without tuning. Dyno tuning is key.

I would not run straight water nor regular washer fluid as some have said.Thats just me though!

I run Negative - 20 washer fliud with HEAT gas treatment mix. I use to use 50 / 50 or even straight sometimes.I also run two jets not just one.100%

Stuff has been around since WWII Its not going to harm your engine is its tuned for it. Having a tuner who knows how to tune for Meth is key. I favor SCT for software but thats just me also. I run SCT on my Cobra as well. I use to run DiabloSport but that fell short on what I was looking for after a lot of mods.

We seen octane ratings on my Cobra go from 93 to 116 on 60/ 40. I also gained 82 RWHP on my cobra while spraying.

BTW....I dont see how your injector have anything to do with spraying Meth.

Here is a link to my kit. http://www.snowperformance.net/product.php?pk=25

And the Software I use.... http://www.lethaldiesel.com/sct-liv...p-12532.html?zenid=6rehiohn7uuv0ag9ha9j0h9mc6


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Mark13;859006 said:


> Rob, did that 03-04 dually still have the 6.0 in it or was it a Fummins?


Truck was a late 04, and still had the 6.0 i was very lucky with that truck, hell it had stock headbolts and dyno'd over 700 to the wheels :}


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

rob_cook2001;859237 said:


> Truck was a late 04, and still had the 6.0 i was very lucky with that truck, hell it had stock headbolts and dyno'd over 700 to the wheels :}


wow im very suprised at this. not too many of those will do that. how many pounds of boost were u pushing? what size injectors? thats impressive


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

With the aurora 5k it would make about 43 pounds off boost here in colorado, when I would go down close to sea level it would hit 50 pounds. The injectors were 275cc's.


----------

